# Your last archery kill with pics



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Inspired by "big bull donw" and "Bow Mama's" answer (bragging)

Here is mine, let's see yours...

[attachment=0:29b17sj2]IMG_0323.jpg[/attachment:29b17sj2]


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Not as much head gear as yours but tasty none the less. Great bull bowguy


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully after Aug 15th I will have one to post up.If I do it wont make it on here in tell the week of the 24th.btw nice bull


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I bet he was tasty Alpine.

Nice bear elk22hunter.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's my last kill, hopefully i can add a buck to my resume this year. I'm in a HUGE slump


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Great pics guys!! Heres mine although it has been posted before.

[attachment=0:wnsbdlfg]Dolls deer 1.jpg[/attachment:wnsbdlfg]


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is my bow kill from two years ago.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

This thread got me thinking, I've killed a dozen deer, 3 bulls, and ONE antelope..
As fate would have it, A lope will probably be the next with a tag in hand......

I've got my work cut out to beat it ,,, And Big bull donw will be watching.[attachment=0:3htzfpwx]tylers turkey 001.jpg[/attachment:3htzfpwx]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

A couple years ago. Hopefully I can add to it this year.


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

09' Utah bear


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's my deer from a couple of years ago.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is my hunting buddy Bret's first deer. Not to shabby. What a dick. :lol:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome pics.....thanks.....keep them coming.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Spike with stonepoint and selfbow:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*hahaha*

The only thing I have killed with a bow are these.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Last years meat buck.
[attachment=1:21ap81zv]IMG_1714web.jpg[/attachment:21ap81zv]
The wifeys deer from a few years back.
[attachment=0:21ap81zv]annsweb.jpg[/attachment:21ap81zv]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man there been some great game taken. nice game to all and keep them coming please.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Theekillerbee said:


> Last years meat buck.
> [attachment=1:2e72f4gj]IMG_1714web.jpg[/attachment:2e72f4gj]
> The wifeys deer from a few years back.
> [attachment=0:2e72f4gj]annsweb.jpg[/attachment:2e72f4gj]


IF thats a meat buck love to see your monsters cause most meat bucks are 2 points.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Bustin Bucks said:


> 09' Utah bear


Wow Bustin. Awesome Bear!!!

What is the story behind this bear? Sorry if you have already posted it, but I would really like to hear details on this bad boy.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Here you go Doc!
viewtopic.php?f=57&t=17370&p=196089#p196089


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

]This is last years. The countdown is on for this year. I'm already losing sleep. I don't know if this will work. First time trying to attach a pic.


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

[attachment=0:2l899ajz]DSCF0018-1.JPG[/attachment:2l899ajz]Try again.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

rabbitslayer said:


> [attachment=0:xrb1r1ak]DSCF0018-1.JPG[/attachment:xrb1r1ak]Try again.


 :lol: I love it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bustin Bucks said:


> 09' Utah bear


Nice lookin bear.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

rabbitslayer said:


> [attachment=0:20xoi6sh]DSCF0018-1.JPG[/attachment:20xoi6sh]Try again.


That's a funny picture!! I like that they're all in camo. Train 'em young!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

my last one is in this months bow and arrow magazine if you care to check it out! :mrgreen:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Wyogoob, Now that's what I'm talking about!!
I'm sitting on 15 moose points and have a guaranteed tag coming in the next few years,,
And it's going to be BOW or BUST. Is that a Utah moose?

And SWB, Is the bow and arrow mag on the shelfs at stores?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photo's and trophy's guy's and gal's! Here is pic of my last kill. Hope to have a new pic from my Book Cliffs archery hunt next week! Good luck to each of you with your upcoming hunts. Make sure you post lots of pic's!! This is my 1st bear shot this past spring.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Wyogoob, Now that's what I'm talking about!!
> I'm sitting on 15 moose points and have a guaranteed tag coming in the next few years,,
> And it's going to be BOW or BUST. Is that a Utah moose?
> 
> And SWB, Is the bow and arrow mag on the shelfs at stores?


I believe it is, I have been out of town in the middle of Nevada the last few weeks. there are no stores around to check. I know a few guys that had it delivered to their doors.

when you submit a story you never know how much they cut out so I cant wait to see it.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey katorade...last years meat buck was just that..a 2 bagger. He had bad antler genetics, so I took him out of the herd. Not common to kill a 21" wide 2 pt, but I did it. That 2 point put a lot more meat in the freezer than the standard 2 did!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Come on guys lets see some more! Hell post any archery kills for all I care. I love them all.


----------



## bhiii (Sep 11, 2007)

2004 buck


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> my last one is in this months bow and arrow magazine if you care to check it out! :mrgreen:


He's also in Merlin and Tyler Anderson's shop getting mounted as we speak. I was there the other day and saw the rack with your name on it. Nice buck.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Tyler does great work. he has mounted almost every thing I have. 

Tex don't tease me! was the hair gettn put on? ooo ya! :mrgreen:


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

The pictures are great keep them coming!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Last years deer...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Come on SWbuckmaster lets see a picture of this hog. Don't make us do research, I'm to lazy plus I'm injured.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Come on guys lets see some more! Hell post any archery kills for all I care. I love them all.


I always bring the camera then forget to take the pictures because I am to excited. This year if I am able to shoot one I have promised the wife that i will take a picture. She gets so mad at me because she is one of those scap bookers.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Tyler does great work. he has mounted almost every thing I have.
> 
> Tex don't tease me! was the hair gettn put on? ooo ya! :mrgreen:


I don't know how close he was to mounting it but the rack was sitting in his shop getting ready to be put on the form. (I think) I looked on the skull plate and saw your name and said to Tyler,"man he'll be glad to get that one back, that's a nice buck". And then we talked about you for an hour or so... Were your ears burning? :twisted:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's the last one I shot. He fed over to me while I was glassing some other deer. All I did was lean forward, pull my bow and let 'im have it. I'll take a gimme buck once in a while.


----------

